# Puppy Won Lottery



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Not the money lottery, but the more valuable, Life lottery.

Nike delivered her puppies yesterday. 5 puppies. One little girl was in distress. Birth is both a violent, and delicate balancing act, and sometimes one doesn't draw all the good cards. Distress can come many ways in the process, and sometimes no one know what the cause is.

We think maybe this one enhaled some fluid but we just don't know. She was breathing, but with a little crackle when she exhaled. Most of the time they start scrambling for a nipple as soon as they are out of the sack. This one wasn't interested in nursing at all, and every time she exhaled there would be a little whining in complaint.

We waited for a little while, and when we were convinced she just wasn't going to put any effort in nursing, Pam had me mix up a little Maple Syrup 1:3 with warm water to hopefully give her some energy. We put one drop on her tongue, and she swallowed that okay, so we gave her another couple of drops, and let her rest on the heating pad. Nike licked her a lot. She was still in distress.

After some other length of time, we knew that she would not survive if she didn't get some of her Mom's first milk. Pam expressed some. I had to hold Nike, and she wasn't happy about it at all. We got a few drops into the baby then, and a couple of times later. She seemed to pick up strength, but still only enough to crawl into the pile of babies. We hoped that was a good sign.

This had gone on for several hours, and we realized we had done all we could do. I went to bed, and Pam took the first watch on the floor next to the whelping box.

Early this morning, I heard the light click on in the whelping room (large closet beside our bedroom), and went in the check. I asked Pam if the little girl was still alive. Pam was just waking up, and said she didn't know, that she had fallen asleep, and the puppy had been quiet.

The little girl was in the middle of the babies, all lined up at the milk bar, nursing away. The raspiness had gone away. We thought maybe all the crying had cleared out the lungs. In any case, this was a lucky one.

In telling a friend about this early this morning, she asked how we felt. I said it must feel like it does when you win the lottery. She said, "You didn't win the lottery. That puppy did!"

She seems normal now, but we still feel the need to check on her every few minutes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

touching story Tom thanks for sharing. Hope she pulls through.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Do hope all continues to go well with the little one.How soon do you get them vet checked?Although after all your years of experience I expect you could tell the vet a thing or two!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I do hope the little one continues to do well!


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

So relieved to hear that Nike and all the pups are doing well!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahh little girl!! You can do it! Congratulations, Tom.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..Hope things continue to go well for the little girl. She is one lucky pup to have you two looking out for her!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope the little girl continues to do well.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She needs a special name!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to Nike, Brio, Pam and you on the new litter. Thoughts and prayers for the little girl, although she sounds like a fighter. Hope she continues to progress.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Nike, Tom and Pam!
Hope the little girl continues to improve. Sending positive vibes her way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so great Tom! I am happy that she made it. We were not as lucky with our little Lu Lu Belle. YOu are so right when you say that the "issue" is not always known, nor is the solution. After, sugar, warming, and rubbing,and then a rush to the vet, we were unable to save her. 
I am SO SO happy for you that this little girl made it!!!! What a blessing!!!! 
Now all we need is Pictures!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww Tom, I had a tear in my eye and the a smile on my face at the end. Only one thing would make this story even better....PICTURES


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm glad she is doing well, and hope she continues to improve. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Not the money lottery, but the more valuable, Life lottery.
> 
> Nike delivered her puppies yesterday. 5 puppies. One little girl was in distress. Birth is both a violent, and delicate balancing act, and sometimes one doesn't draw all the good cards. Distress can come many ways in the process, and sometimes no one know what the cause is.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy! i think tha's going to be a very special litter, and I'd hate to hear you'd lost even one! So glad she's doing well now!!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I think you need to name her, "Hope". It'd be a perfect name for her!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's gaining weight!!!


----------



## NateSmith (Feb 15, 2013)

That's great, Tom, so happy to hear it!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so happy that things are going well.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your new litter. Can't wait to see pictures.
Happy to hear the little girl is doing well.
I had a couple over to my house a few weeks ago to see if their little girl
was allergic to dogs. The mother said she was on a waiting list for one of your puppies in the future. Very nice couple and their daughter (5) was great with Max and Bess.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

glad she is doing well


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy to hear the good news. I knew she was a fighter and I'm sure all our thoughts and prayers helped her too. At least they couldn't hurt. Keep fighting little girl, we're all with you in your corner.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

:clap2: Great story with a happy ending!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

That's such a great story. Thanks for posting. My mother bred and showed Persian cats for years and I have many memories of her spending hours helping the Dams deliver, and working through the heartache of the kittens that didn't do well (and sometimes the moms as well). That was so many years ago, and my mom is long gone, but as I read your story, those pictures of her flashed through my brain. It is a beautiful memory. Good luck to your new special pup- and kudos to your expertise and intuition that ensured its survival!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope is the perfect name for her! Please post pictures.


----------



## Melanie (May 7, 2008)

Hey Tom, I know you didn't ask anyone about a name suggestion, but since they are being thrown out there anyway.... Nike is Starborn's Just Do It, right? I think this little girls name should be Didit. Just a thought. Hope all is going well for the two of you & all of the litter & mom too. Lots of love to everyone.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Drat. I thought I would be clever and check to see if there were puppy pics on Starborn's website. Nope. no puppy pics. I need a puppy fix. 

Hope that everything is going well.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so happy to hear this little girl pulled through! I love a story with a happy ending Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad she is gaining weight - such a great sign!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

yay!! Tom we need pictures!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just reading this, with treats in my eyes. Congrats to all of you and special thoughts to that tough little girl.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pictures planned for later today. Last night she gained the same amount as her brothers and sisters. They're all doing fine, and you'd never know she had any trouble at all.

Last night, after Pam weighed her, and her gain was normal, I went to bed with a feeling of relief. Just as I was going to sleep, I woke up with a great feeling of sadness, which quickly turned to severe anger. I thought of all the thousands of puppy mill puppies, who drew the same little bit of bad luck in the birth process, with no chance of any help in a dirty, neglected cage, and only knew a short life of misery.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That is so sad.In Britain "designer "pups are being brought in from the continent in appalling conditions now that the Rabies law has been lifted.These dear little pups are being sold for a quarter the price a proper breeder would sell for,so therefore they are in demand.People must be made aware of this ghastly behaviour.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to hear she is doing so well! Looking forward to the pictures!!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Puppy mills are so horrible, and there are so many of them. Despicable industry. On the other hand, good, caring breeders like yourself are too scarce- our country is so backwards with this. 

I love reading posts from breeders like you, who dedicate their lives to improving the breed, and just love their dogs. In my work with rescue dogs, it's uplifting to know there is another world where the welfare of the dogs is the first consideration, and that there are puppies born who never know adversity. That's how it should be, and it does my heart good to know someone out there is maintaining that standard. Changing one small corner of the world does make a difference. 

Someday I'd love to own one of your havs!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Picture as promised. They nurse most of the time, so this is typical. The fifth one is under Nike's front leg, and all you can see is a white foot. 3 girls, 2 boys. All black now, with various white trim. They will probably all silver.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

aww! good job, nike!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Picture as promised. They nurse most of the time, so this is typical. The fifth one is under Nike's front leg, and all you can see is a white foot. 3 girls, 2 boys. All black now, with various white trim. They will probably all silver.


And leave it to Nike to look completely elegant, lying there, just after giving birth and nursing a brood of puppies! Look at that shiny coat!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Nike is beautiful even as a new mom, and her pups (the visible ones,) look very glossy and rich colored!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Tom. Nike looks very relaxed. Is she a good first time Mom? Also, so glad the little girl is doing fine now. That's a great story with a happy ending.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Just Beautiful!:angel:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...what a beautiful and heart-warming picture!! Just love it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww.... shiny new puppies... 

Thank you, Tom & Pam!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sweet mom, darling little ones. Still hoping that the little ones call name will be Hope. I hate puppy mills. It breaks my heart each time we get one in rescue & see the sadness in their eyes. But to watch them change to a normal fun loving Havie is worth everything.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nike has polished her puppies beautifully!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Nike is beautiful! She looks the picture of good health! Precious photo of her with her babies!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So sweet - what a good mama she is...


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Everyone has already said but I have to agree....she is a beautiful Mama! I love your puppies


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sooo glad to hear that things are going so well -- for the little one as well as all the others (and Mom).


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Puppy wins the lotery*



Tom King said:


> Picture as promised. They nurse most of the time, so this is typical. The fifth one is under Nike's front leg, and all you can see is a white foot. 3 girls, 2 boys. All black now, with various white trim. They will probably all silver.


How are the new puppies doing, Tom? We haven't heard anything for awhile. Is the little "lotto" girl still thriving. Keep us posted and maybe some pictures soon?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They're doing great. You would never know she had any kind of problem. They're the fattest puppies we've ever had. Nike is producing so much milk that she smells like milk when she gets in our laps. We planned to get pictures yesterday, but had too many visitors.

The puppies have been leaving the bed to go to a cloth pad since before they were 3 weeks old. They'll start on litter any day now.

They all seem to be extra-athletic like Nike. Last night I had to put the flap up on the box. One had crawled out, and I found him curled up in Nike's bed.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Puppy won the lottery*



Tom King said:


> They're doing great. You would never know she had any kind of problem. They're the fattest puppies we've ever had. Nike is producing so much milk that she smells like milk when she gets in our laps. We planned to get pictures yesterday, but had too many visitors.
> 
> The puppies have been leaving the bed to go to a cloth pad since before they were 3 weeks old. They'll start on litter any day now.
> 
> They all seem to be extra-athletic like Nike. Last night I had to put the flap up on the box. One had crawled out, and I found him curled up in Nike's bed.


Glad to hear the good news. Looking forward to pictures. Thank you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

They sound great!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Picture please!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We just took pictures. They're in the camera. Black puppies are a hard subject. Too tired to do anything else with them tonight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We just took pictures. They're in the camera. Black puppies are a hard subject. Too tired to do anything else with them tonight.


Well THAT'S a real tease!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are a few. I just stopped back by the house for lunch. Pam hasn't had a chance to go through the 74 pictures yet to adjust exposure and such, but I just grabbed a few of them to post here.

The first one is the little girl that this thread was started about. The last one is one of the girls using the cloth pad. They'll get a litter box today or tomorrow.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG, she's so cute - I want her!!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry, the first 5 people on our list stepped up. We don't take deposits before we have puppies, because often something changes with a family's situation. This was the only time I ever remember that the first people on the list were still waiting by the time the puppies got here.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucky families!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Sorry, the first 5 people on our list stepped up. We don't take deposits before we have puppies, because often something changes with a family's situation. This was the only time I ever remember that the first people on the list were still waiting by the time the puppies got here.


We had to wait an extra litter because there were only 2 puppies (Brio and Toby) in the litter we had hoped to get a puppy from.


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

As one of those 5 families, we are on pins and needles waiting for 12 weeks to pass! I've known since last summer that I wanted a Starborn puppy. We are counting down the days until June!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooo!!! Look at those cute little paws!!!


Okay, I will take back the "Tom is a meanie and a tease" thoughts now that he has posted a couple of pictures.  They are so cute!!! I want a Starborn puppy. Of course, I am going to have wait ten to fifteen years.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's very sweet and I'm so glad she did so well after her rough start. Thank you for posting the pictures. Waiting now to see the whole gang. Also, I hope you will be able to post some preschool videos of this litter, as it's been along, long time and they are so much fun to watch.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

we're one of the 5 also  We can't wait to bring one of the girls home! I'm so happy they're all happy and healthy.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't have enough time for a 2nd Hav as I'm still training my teenage furbaby, but reading about Nike's litter makes me wish I could take on another one. That little girl is too precious for words.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

sandypaws said:


> She's very sweet and I'm so glad she did so well after her rough start. Thank you for posting the pictures. Waiting now to see the whole gang. Also, I hope you will be able to post some preschool videos of this litter, as it's been along, long time and they are so much fun to watch.


Thankfully, the rough start didn't last but a few hours. She has been gaining weight like the rest of them, and is actually the middle weight one in the litter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's nice to have two more "Starborn pup owners" here! Welcome!!!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

What beautiful little pups! It nice to know they are all going to good homes. Before long we will be watching them grow up with their new families.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Love this thread. Thanks Tom.


----------



## Springdayz (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello everyone! We are one of the 5 families too. This forum has been a wonderful resource as we prep for our pup. Thx!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! CongratulationS, and wecome to the forum AND the family!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't wait for all of us getting puppies out of this litter to start posting pictures and watch our little ones grow up together


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thebean28 said:


> I can't wait for all of us getting puppies out of this litter to start posting pictures and watch our little ones grow up together


We can't wait either!!!


----------

